# Safe vs Risky option



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Which one do you usually go for?


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

Usually I choose the safest option. But it depends on the situation and what I risk. I always analyze every possible option and how it could turn out, and then go for exclusion...


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Usually speaking, the risky option. It's only when the risk isn't worth the gamble that I do the safe option.


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

Risky. Unless it's useless, impractical, or both. I don't know if you would still call it risky when it's thoroughly planned and calculated.


----------



## Caraxor (Apr 21, 2015)

The safe option. If it worked before, it should work again


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Depends on the level of risk and what is at stake.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Deejaz said:


> Risky. Unless it's useless, impractical, or both. I don't know if you would still call it risky when it's thoroughly planned and calculated.


No I wouldn't, because how much can you plan something when the results/consequences can't be predicted? 



PowerShell said:


> Depends on the level of risk and what is at stake.


Medium. Imagine a situation where if you think about it, it wouldn't be the end of the world if you failed, but it would be a big fail.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Risky...all or nothing. I have one life, why not go for it all?


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

_Totally_ depends on the situation. Its impossible to say for certain is something is safe and risky. Something that's safe in the short run is often risky in the long run, and vice versa.


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

Depends on my mood/how much of a stake I have, though I do have a tendency to get drawn towards risk.


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Safe is the best when you're just running through the motions. Safe has the advantage of being consistent over a long period of time.

Risky is the best at critical moments. In order to make gains, you're going to need to take some level of risk. Also Risky =/= Stupid.

So your strategy should be pretty safe, but your tactics are going to need a level of risk.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I can't choose. Younger and as a kid more risky. Now it's pretty much my comfort zone, but I know not much is worth it now. But for the real deal I still may go for it.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Safe... There are always unknown risks of the safest options and I'm only willing to take those risks.

Risk is an inevitable and uncertain condition as the nature of things, not a real decision. You must be a gambler if you are building something on a risk to expect a safe and sustainable progress.


----------



## ViceCityGentleman (Aug 8, 2015)

Risky. I love challenges (except mathematical challenges).


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Safe. I'm such a scaredy cat ;_;


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Depends on the situation. But my dad asked me the same question in the context of financial investment once. So in that context I know my preference -- between the high-risk, high-pay option and the less-risk, lower pay option, I opt for the more conservative option.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Wow, 50/50 poll result.

I usually opt for the safest option. Occasionally, I'll take a risk if I analyzed everything I need in order to get the best results.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Caraxor said:


> The safe option. If it worked before, it should work again


What an Si thing to say. :tongue:

When much younger, safe. Now. I generally lean towards the risky option unless the risk is so extreme it isn't worth it. The reason is because I don't like the feeling of wondering what would've happened if I had just done said risky thing. Plus, a little fear/adrenaline rush never hurt anyone, did it? :wink:


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Without any context it's really difficult to say. If risky, I make the decision consciously whereas the "safe" option is unconscious so hard to judge I suppose.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

As others have said it depends on what/how much is at stake, naturally, but I usually try to avoid risk. I'm not someone who thrives off adrenalin, or likes to prove myself against the odds. If I do something that someone else considers risky it's usually because I feel confident in my ability to be safe/succeed or because the 'safe' option would go against a very strong value of mine, or because I actually wasn't aware of the risk involved. Now I don't necessarily stick with what others consider the 'tried and true' method with things, I like coming up with my own creative solutions to things, but when analyzing a situation for myself, I am not drawn to a sense of risk and will go for what I feel is the safest bet. I HATE when I feel like all my options are too risky, I just feel completely immobilized then.


----------



## Nick_ (Sep 13, 2015)

Depends on the risk itself, but mostly I choose the risky option just for the excitement and adrenaline it gives to me. The safe option usually leads me to a familiar and known place, which I find boring. On the other hand, in the risky one I don't know what will come, it could be good or bad, but at least it doesn't belong to my comfort zone. I'm attracted to new feelings and sensations.
That being said, impulsive gambling behavior would be one of the exceptions. When it comes to money, I play safe.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

I answered risky option, but it actually depends on many factors. If it only effects myself I'm much more likely to take a risky option, though even then I think it through carefully, weigh the risk vs potential reward and do what I can to mitigate the risk. If others will be effected by the outcome however I'm much more likely to play it safe.


----------



## Caraxor (Apr 21, 2015)

I think maybe we can look at this from a gambling perspective. Would you rather gamble to win with a 1/5 chance of 1000 dollars or just walk away with 200.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

The risk is worth the reward if it succeeds. It it doesn't work in practice though, it's back to the what you would call "safe" methods.


----------



## The Hammer (Aug 24, 2015)

I chose risky because there is no 100% safe option. Plus, it varies according to the situation and a person's ability to analyze risks as well as their tolerance for it.


----------



## typicalweeabootrash (Sep 15, 2015)

Better safe than sorry, my friend.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

Safe by default. Risks have to be calculated, and that takes time and resources. I need a safe zone to work from in order to make those calculations, so safety is predominant.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

Usually, I would choose safe options because I don't know if the risks will kill me or something.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

psychedelicmango said:


> Which one do you usually go for?


It depends on the circumstances. When it comes to the welfare of my partner, I will play things incredibly safe. When it comes to matters that affect me (provided they're not health-related), I'm comfortable with a certain degree of risk.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Fortune favors the bold, and all that jazz.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, I hear bareback is nicer


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Risk. Safe is predictable, and has worse potential. 

But you have to be careful.

That's why I am in between.


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

Others would say that I am a risk taker. On appearance I do often talk like a risk taker because I make decisions rather quickly. 

However, only I know how much research and contemplation I put into my action plan. Deciding to do something is taking a risk. Doing it I am extremely safety conscious; be it physically, financially, or strategically.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

I risk on impulse, but I'm not typically an impulsive person. So it's usually a stupid risk because I can't improvise well and my "throw caution to the wind" moments are pretty juvenile.



Metasentient said:


> Yeah, I hear bareback is nicer


Don't do that.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Always the safe option. What's the point of getting all worked up?

edit: I always impulsively choose what I will. But safe is always nicer than risk for sure!


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Caraxor said:


> I think maybe we can look at this from a gambling perspective. Would you rather gamble to win with a 1/5 chance of 1000 dollars or just walk away with 200.


That's just stupid. Any sane person who knows his way around money would just take 200-er and walk away. I know I would.


----------



## Caraxor (Apr 21, 2015)

Ixim said:


> That's just stupid. Any sane person who knows his way around money would just take 200-er and walk away. I know I would.


Well, it's not that hard to make 200 dollars in the first place. Taking the 1/5 chance for 1000 dollars saves a lot of effort and in the worst case scenario you don't lose anything.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ixim said:


> That's just stupid. Any sane person who knows his way around money would just take 200-er and walk away. I know I would.


the expected payout is the same so there is no logical reason to favor one or the other...but most ppl experience more pain from a loss than they do pleasure from a gain, and the thought of not taking a sure $200 outweighs the pleasure of a 20% chance to win $1000

this is actually one of the many cognitive biases ppl have when they think about risk




Caraxor said:


> Well, it's not that hard to make 200 dollars in the first place. Taking the 1/5 chance for 1000 dollars saves a lot of effort and in the worst case scenario you don't lose anything.


you lose $200...that's why most ppl take the money and run


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> the expected payout is the same so there is no logical reason to favor one or the other...but most ppl experience more pain from a loss than they do pleasure from a gain, and the thought of not taking a sure $200 outweighs the pleasure of a 20% chance to win $1000
> 
> this is actually one of the many cognitive biases ppl have when they think about risk
> 
> ...


I don't lose anything as long as I'm not in negative balance(if we are talking about roulette etc). If we are talking about those experiments where you are supposed to gauge how far you can go / how risk prone are you, I'd just go till some golden middle. Then I'd just take money. Again, I wouldn't quit out of fear of "losing" $200, I'd quit because I am not stupid enough to say no to fast cash. Again, in this case even if those $200 went away, I haven't really lost anything because I haven't invested anything notable. So, I can draw or I can win. I'll just take a win tyvm :wink: .


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ixim said:


> I don't lose anything as long as I'm not in negative balance(if we are talking about roulette etc). If we are talking about those experiments where you are supposed to gauge how far you can go / how risk prone are you, I'd just go till some golden middle. Then I'd just take money. Again, I wouldn't quit out of fear of "losing" $200, I'd quit because I am not stupid enough to say no to fast cash. Again, in this case even if those $200 went away, I haven't really lost anything because I haven't invested anything notable. So, I can draw or I can win. I'll just take a win tyvm :wink: .


but you _do _lose $200 because it is yours if you take it...just imagine how you would feel if you choose to go for $1000 and don't get it...you will feel as if you lost $200


----------

